

Ask HN: Where to report fraud phone calls? - chrisBob

Today I got a robo call asking me to visit Verizon78.com to save $78 off of my next bill. The web page looks pretty good, but I am not a Verizon customer, so I am sure this was a fraud phone call. I can report it since I am not on the do not call registry, but I am not sure if that is the correct place to deal with this.<p>Can anyone with better web skills than me also pick apart their web page? All of the links look like they point to the regular verizon site, so it is a convincing fake page.
======
chrisBob
The page now at least comes with a warning from google when I try to enter. I
think in the future I will report it there too as that might be one of the
methods that will help others the fastest.

[https://www.google.com/safebrowsing/report_phish/](https://www.google.com/safebrowsing/report_phish/)

------
sp332
[http://whois.domaintools.com/verizon78.com](http://whois.domaintools.com/verizon78.com)
Looks pretty fishy. Report the call here
[https://www.ftccomplaintassistant.gov/](https://www.ftccomplaintassistant.gov/)

~~~
chrisBob
When I first searched for the whois listing it was not found, and several
registrars showed it as available. It was just registered today.

It also seems like I reported it to the correct place. The FTC complaint
assistant pointed me towards where I reported this as part of the do-not-call
registry when I worked through their process tree.

I am sure it is no accident that this was all setup and started on a weekend
when most of the federal agencies will take at least 48 hours to get a report
and act on it.

------
Baldy41
I got the same call from 800.922.2222 south Carolina state government is what
my caller ID said. But it was same message. Save 78 on next phone bill.

